

Shipping Basecamp 2.0 for iOS - qrush
http://37svn.com/3807

======
kenrikm
As an iOS Developer I would not recommend using RubyMotion to "learn" just
hunker down and learn Objective C it's really not that difficult to pick up.
Currently I would also give the the same advice for Swift - You're better off
learning Objective C and then learning Swift since there is still a lot of
interaction between the two (this may change in the future).

~~~
marknutter
That's pretty much exactly the reason the author said he rewrote it in
Objective-C; so that he could learn it.

~~~
kenrikm
"I’m still convinced I wouldn’t have gotten this far without RubyMotion, and
as a learning tool its value is immeasurable."

I contest that this is not great advice for other people interested in
learning to program for iOS, maybe for Nick it's applicable (I believe him)
but in general, just learn Objective C followed by Swift.

------
e28eta
I haven't really looked in depth into merging separate iPhone and iPad apps,
but I think they made a mistake by optimizing short term. When I get a new
app, I definitely don't want to download two different apps: one for each
device.

I think they'll be missing out when people download for a single device and
miss out on the app on their second device.

------
marknutter
Basecamp for iOS is one of the shining examples of how well a hybrid
mobile/html5 strategy can work. Every fellow developer has been genuinely
surprised when I've told them that Basecamp Mobile is a hybrid app, even
staunch native proponents. That's the gold standard of a good hybrid app.

------
foldor
Did anyone else misunderstand the title and assume they were specifically
targeting an older version of iOS (2 in this case)?

~~~
hbbio
Exactly! Was expecting a post detailing how they still support the original
iPhone since they care so much about every single one of their users :)

That said, they basically tell version 1 was RubyMotion, version 2 is ObjC and
version 3 will be Swift, just for the sake of learning...

~~~
wcfields
Same, I thought it was going to be about some super specific use-case where
only old iPhones running iOS 2 would work.

